# Spouse visa - cash gift evidence



## agriffit (Aug 25, 2015)

Appendix FM SE requires a declaration from the recipient/holder as to the source of gifted funds, though does not seem to require evidence to support the declaration nor a declaration from the source?
Is this correct or have I missed something?

Nor does it define declaration requirements/format.

The form VAF4A-Appendix2 "part 3f cash savings" section has a text box "3.75b Source of funds".
Is it correct that to complete the form is to complete the required declaration and no additional letter nor evidence is required?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You need to include a letter from the person giving the funds. It should state it is a gift with no expectation of repayment. You also need to supply a copy of their bank statement showing the withdrawal of the funds, along with your bank statement showing the deposit. They want to see that the gift is not a financial strain for the giver.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's correct. Someone recently was denied a visa for not providing the source of cash savings, and ECO in their refusal letter specifically mentioned the lack of donor's letter/declaration and bank statement showing transfer of funds.


----------



## agriffit (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks very much I'll be sure to include that in the application. I'm very grateful as we'd likely have received a refusal.

Do we know what part of Appendix FM SE the ECO referred to on that refusal?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About sources of funds. They don't refer to FM-SE as it's just a guidance but the actual Immigration Rules which you find in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...49643/20150803_Immigration_Rules_-_Part_8.pdf


----------



## agriffit (Aug 25, 2015)

Joppa said:


> About sources of funds. They don't refer to FM-SE as it's just a guidance but the actual Immigration Rules which you find in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...49643/20150803_Immigration_Rules_-_Part_8.pdf


Sorry which bit is just guidance, FM-SE ?????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The whole of it on FM1.7. Guidance means it's instructions for ECO for processing applications. On their rejection letter they must quote the exact chapter and verse of relevant immigration rules (which guidance expands and interprets). This is rather technical but this is what ECOs are instructed to do. Don't worry if you don't understand the technicality.


----------



## agriffit (Aug 25, 2015)

Joppa said:


> About sources of funds. They don't refer to FM-SE as it's just a guidance but the actual Immigration Rules which you find in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...49643/20150803_Immigration_Rules_-_Part_8.pdf


So you are saying that FM-SE is guidance here in the quote above... and you say that the ECO would quote the real rules, being Part 8.

Or have I misinterpreted you?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What they will say is something like you didn't declare the source of savings, such as a letter from donor and account details showing transfer of funds, therefore I refuse your application under EV23 part III (I've just made it up) of the Immigration Rules.


----------

